# Which area in paphos



## happy go luckey (Feb 11, 2011)

I am a lady of 60 thinking of coming over to cyprus on my own would there be lots for me to do, Also maybe clubs to join so i could make friends and which area in paphos would be best for a lady on her own.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Peyia, Tala and Kamares all have quite a bit going on for expats. Other villages such as Chloraka, Emba, Lemba and Kissonerga are also close to all amenities and goings on that may be of interest. They are all nice villages too in my opinion.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you intend to have a car most of the villages around Paphos are in easy reach of things. If you do not intend to have a car you need to be near a decent bus route so the bottom end of Kissonerga or Chloraka or villages closer to the town such as Konia or Anavargos or the bottom end of Emba would be best.


----------

